# Lecture fichier HD et son AC3



## Vince2k (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il si une app est actuellement capable de lire des fichiers mkv avec du son encodé en AC3 svp ?
OPlayer n'est plus capable de le faire du jour au lendemain... Pareil pour MediaPlayer...

Merci pour votre aide.
1


----------



## Lauange (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'utilise Aceplayer qui lit parfaitement les mkv.


----------



## Vetruve (18 Juin 2013)

D'après mes recherches il n'y a plus (depuis le 13 juin 2013) de lecteur même payant qui sache lire l'audio AC3 des fichiers MKV sur un ipad. 
(Dolby compagny a changer sa licence et la fait payer trop cher)

J'ai toutefois trouvé une solution (pour combien temps encore) qui permet de lire ce type vidéo/audio en streaming. Cette très bonne application gratuite s'appel *Air PlayitHD. *

Cette appli permet:

1/ de lire les vidéo sur votre PC (ou mac) en streaming (lecture de la vidéo en flux, cad sans téléchargement préalable de votre vidéo sur votre tablette), un must dans son lit.

2/ de lancer depuis votre tablette un conversion mp4 sur votre PC (ou mac) au cas ou vous souhaiteriez lire la vidéo en situation de mobilité (train,...). Une fois ré-encodée vous téléchargerez ensuite la vidéo placé sous Air Target.

Pour fonctionner il vous faudra 
a) installer le logiciel serveur (côté PC ou Mac), configurer l'accès à vos répertoires et démarrer le serveur
b) installer l'appli sur la tablette et faire reconnaitre votre serveur. 

La configuration est bien expliqué et assez simple.


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2013)

> J'utilise Aceplayer qui lit parfaitement les mkv.


@lauange, car tu as gardé l'ancienne version.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Juin 2013)

c'est effectivement un peu le problème. Il n'y a pas de soft capable de faire du streaming de tous les formats vidéos (mkv, m2ts...iso) et audio sur Ipad.

En tout cas rien de comparable a ce que l'on peut avoir sur un Mac ou un PC.

c'est bien dommage.


----------

